# Musicmap, what do you think?



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

https://musicmap.info
Just discovered this informative page on popular music genres


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I found it well done. I didn't realize how much music is out that I have absolutely no interest in.  The writer obviously put in a great deal of thought to include as many genres and categories as possible on his map... To extract all the information be sure to use the plus and minus controls on the lower right side of the window, and you have to grab the page to move it from right to left or up and down. Little on Classical.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

It's quite an achievement and helpful to put musical genres you never heard of into some sort of context. It's also a kind of modelling/grand scheme of all things music that has its limitations. But what can you expect. Compliments to the author.


----------



## Ludwig Von Chumpsky (Apr 19, 2018)

Definitely interesting and represents tons of work. But I read a little from the site and it doesn't mention, as far as I could see, that it's sort of US-centric isn't it? So there's a "world music" category? Really? And the world category seems to include Cuban and Latin only? Pretty sure the world's a little bigger than that. But maybe I missed something on the site explaining this.


----------

